

FBI hacking squad used in domestic investigations, experts say - mikecane
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/fbi-hacking-squad-used-domestic-investigations-experts-say-6C10851882

======
mikecane
Questions never asked:

1) Do antiviral programs have backdoors to allow this? 2) If not, can these be
detected by them? 3) How difficult would it be for the secret court to order
antiviral makers _not_ to detect these things?

I've been asking for months, since the NSA revelations. No journalist has
picked it up.

